# localhost username und password weg



## Perlmann (18. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

 bei einem Rechner ist zu untersuchen, welche *IIS*-Version läuft. Den entsprechenden Hinweis liefert 

http://localhost

Leider wird hier *username *und *password *abgefragt, habe ich aber nicht.

Ist Password und username in irgendeiner *Datei *hinterlegt?

Vielen Dank
Phil


----------



## Sinac (18. September 2007)

Wohl eher nicht  Das kommt auf die Authentifizierungmethode an.


----------



## enigma86 (18. September 2007)

Kommt auf dein Betriebsystem, SP usw. an.

http://classicasp.aspfaq.com/general/how-do-i-determine-which-version-of-iis/asp-i-m-running.html


----------



## Perlmann (19. September 2007)

Hallo,

 danke für die Antworten,

Betriebsystem ist Windows XP-Pro, der Rechner ist wohl sonst gut gewartet, neueste SP etc.

Phil


----------

